# How to contribute to FreeBSD



## bsaidus (Jun 7, 2012)

Bonjour Messieurs.
If someone went to contribute or correct bugs for FreeBSD, where and how to do this?
Where can someone (ME for exemple) find places (in the web site) where illustrated all requested futures or bugs to do or correct.

Execuse me for my english.
Thanks.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 7, 2012)

May this link will help:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/contributing/article.html


----------

